# Boeselager Kennel



## GottaLuvGSDs (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello! This is my first post and I wanted to inquire about a breeder known as Boeselager Kennel. They are located in Fennville, Michigan and have a website(can't post links because I am new to forum)that seems quite nice. They seem to be involved in the necessary health clearances and genetics, but I am put off by the fact they seem to not trial or anything similar. My eventual hope for my future german shepherd dog is that I can get very involved in IPO! However, I believe that it would be wise to purchase a low-med drive dog as a first timer in IPO and the breeders seem to specialize in this type of calm dog with a good on/off switch. 

For all those who have had a positive experience with this kennel, please comment here. If you have had a bad experience, please PM me like the rules state.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

"Boese" in the kennel name would make me wonder about what kind of temperaments they breed.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I am not familiar with this kennel. I looked at the website and they certainly seem to do OFA, which is a plus.

IMHO, if I were interested in doing IPO, I would go with a breeder that actually trains and titles dogs from their breeding in IPO. I also would not opt for low - med drive dog if you have any interest in IPO. Having done the sport for a few years and seeing new folks coming into the sport with the desire to do it and a dog that lacks drive is disappointing. Don't start behind the 8 ball. It is hard enough to find a good pup from good working dog breeders to excel or even participate well in the sport. 

It really boils down to what you want to do. If you are seriously considering doing IPO, then stack the deck in your favor and go with a breeder that actively participates in the sport and works and titles dogs from their own breeding. 

JMO FWIW


----------



## GottaLuvGSDs (Mar 16, 2016)

> "Boese" in the kennel name would make me wonder about what kind of temperaments they breed.


Sorry to be ignorant, but what does this word mean, lol?


----------



## GottaLuvGSDs (Mar 16, 2016)

> I am not familiar with this kennel. I looked at the website and they certainly seem to do OFA, which is a plus.
> 
> IMHO, if I were interested in doing IPO, I would go with a breeder that actually trains and titles dogs from their breeding in IPO. I also would not opt for low - med drive dog if you have any interest in IPO. Having done the sport for a few years and seeing new folks coming into the sport with the desire to do it and a dog that lacks drive is disappointing. Don't start behind the 8 ball. It is hard enough to find a good pup from good working dog breeders to excel or even participate well in the sport.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for all of your wonderful points! So "newbies" can handle higher drive dogs???


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She used to be an active member here. Go meet the dogs. Haven't looked in a while but they had decent breeding stock. I see from a quick look at their page they have a Huerta Hof dog as one of their studs. Robin and Carlos have nice dogs and they work them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why don't you take a look at Wildhaus? I've see a few of their dogs and liked them all. They were highly recommended to me when I was looking. And Chris is great. Very knowledgeable.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Boeselager doesn't train, title their own dogs. They breed....

If you do want to start in IPO, I suggest visiting a few clubs. 
If you are in MI Capital Area Schutzhund club would be a good one to check out as there are dogs from many lines(show and working) and a few breeders training there. That way you can see for yourself what you like and maybe don't like so much. 

That said, I have Wildhaus dogs, train with many from that kennel and they are great companions, sport dogs, anything you ask of them(bred for versatility) and the foundation lines are several generations bred. Not many breeders can say that.


> So "newbies" can handle higher drive dogs???


To be honest, if you do want a dog for IPO, you do want a dog with a bit higher drive. It is much easier to engage a dog that you don't have to work on constantly building the drive. And good breeders have dogs with balanced drives, therefore there is an off switch.


----------



## GottaLuvGSDs (Mar 16, 2016)

Wow, thank you for all of the advice, especially concerning Wildhaus, clubs and this:



> To be honest, if you do want a dog for IPO, you do want a dog with a bit higher drive. It is much easier to engage a dog that you don't have to work on constantly building the drive. And good breeders have dogs with balanced drives, therefore there is an off switch.


 It really helps a lot! If anyone else has more advice, please do not hesitate to comment though!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

sent you a pm.


----------



## Soundguy (Feb 20, 2013)

My current dog is from Kelly and based on my experience, she is wonderful with her dogs. Cas is 5 and from one of her Puck females. His father is her original stud dog, so I can't comment too much on her current breeding stock. He is my 6th GSD in 30 years and ranks probably as a tie for the best dog (for me) that I have had. Kelly helped me a great deal in deciding to buy him and I have not met a dog since that I would trade him for. You can trust the references on her site. I researched a lot of them before I bought Cas and they are excellent and true. I also know of at least three people who have bought second puppies from her. All that being said, you still have to find the pup you are looking for, but don't hesitate to talk to Kelly. She would rather keep a puppy than place it with the wrong owner.


----------

